# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Paridad de red y autoconsumo.

## Pepito Pérez

Ayer estuve leyendo éste grupo de mensajes:
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...egavatios-hora
Lo encontré en una búsqueda de Google.
En él, he visto que se trataba de ridiculizar a una persona por hablar del autoconsumo; y, por el estado del hilo de mensajes(cerrado), viendo además la irritación de Luján contestando de manera poco educada, he notado el intento de censura.
Nada más quería dejar éste link con un artículo sobre el tema y la problemática que lo rodea y que no permite desarrollarse en España como en otros países europeos con bastante menos incidencia solar. En él se habla de las mentiras lanzadas sobre el tema con claros intereses económicos.
http://dfc-economiahistoria.blogspot...%C3%ADa%29&m=1
No soy el autor del artículo, ni del blog, ni esa persona a la que se intentaba ridiculizar; y sólo espero que nadie lo censure.
Buenos días.

----------


## Luján

> Ayer estuve leyendo éste grupo de mensajes:
> http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...egavatios-hora
> Lo encontré en una búsqueda de Google.
> En él, he visto que se trataba de ridiculizar a una persona por hablar del autoconsumo; y, por el estado del hilo de mensajes(cerrado), viendo además la irritación de Luján contestando de manera poco educada, he notado el intento de censura.
> Nada más quería dejar éste link con un artículo sobre el tema y la problemática que lo rodea y que no permite desarrollarse en España como en otros países europeos con bastante menos incidencia solar. En él se habla de las mentiras lanzadas sobre el tema con claros intereses económicos.
> http://dfc-economiahistoria.blogspot...Filosofía)&m=1
> No soy el autor del artículo, ni del blog, ni esa persona a la que se intentaba ridiculizar; y sólo espero que nadie lo censure.
> Buenos días.


Gracias por la enlace.

Mi irritación se debe a que el otro no registrado desde el principio me ha insultado y me ha faltado al respeto, así que yo no soy el que contesta de manera poco educada. Si se me intenta ridiculizar por hacer aseveraciones como la mía (se lo digo porque parece no haberse dado cuenta de que el ofendido soy yo) como que ya hay autogeneración (que autoconsumo ya había, de siempre) alegando que digo sandeces y dudando de mi palabra, es normal que me defienda. Más aún cuando, además, intentan meterse conmigo aludiendo que ni siquiera se escribir por escribir localismos que al otro ni siquiera le suenan.

Y si se piensa que lo que yo digo es poco educado, la verdad es que hace falta estar más atento a la ironía y el sarcasmo. Parece que aquí hay que explicarlo todo con pelos y señales. Creía que a buenos entendedores pocas palabras bastaban, pero veo que estaba equivocado.


Por otro lado, hay que ver cómo está la gente con lo de la censura. Si se cierra un hilo es por motivos claros. Y eso motivos fueron que el no registrado me insultó directamente, en un mensaje ya borrado. Y como no, tuve que defenderme de ese insulto en un mensaje posterior, también borrado. Así que, ya ve usted, censura la que imponen los que se ríen de los demás y ni siquiera se preocupan por informarse de si lo que el otro dice es cierto o no, sino que simplemente lo acusan de mentiroso y de boina-rosca.

Le recomiendo que lea otra vez, con más detenimiento, el hilo que cita y se de cuenta de quién comenzó con los insultos y con los malos modos.

----------

